# Turkey Opener



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a tag for the kindred area wich is unit 37 i believe, does anyone think the snow will be gone by opener next weekend? Do turkeys mate when there is weather like this? Will a decoy and a box call work just as well as it does other openers when there is no snow?


----------

